# Dreamers & Dreams: An Inception RP (IC Thread)



## Eternity (Oct 24, 2011)

Dreamers & Dreams: An Inception RP
Are you really the boss of your own dream?



The year is 2020. Television and  other types of entertainment have become obsolete. The belief that the  world would end in 2012 was not completely false. The world as we knew  it did change that year. With the invention of the dream machines. Dream  machines make it possible for other people to enter someone?s dream. It  also strengthens the vividness of the dream.

  Dream machines are one of the biggest inventions mankind ever made. It  was created and developed by Joseph Regio Merez, a Latin-American  inventor. When he first presented the machine, he was totally unknown.  Now he is the most powerful man alive. He is the CEO of ?Dream Inc.?,  the only cooperation that has the legal right to use the machines.

  However, after a heist in the Dream Inc HQ back in 2016, the  underground community managed to get their hands on this technology. And  the man with the most power over this underground dreaming empire is  the Japanese mafia boss, Yunishiki Amatoro. Over the duration of 4  years, he managed to take control over the entire western and Asian  underground, rivaled only by the small, yet powerful empires in the  Middle East, Africa and Australia.

  The powers of the world have shifted in the years after the invention  came out. The Dream Inc has an army that would give the American Army a  run for their money. ​ 


Plot:

  You have several choices when  choosing your character and your own  plot. You can be a worker at the Dream Inc, you can be someone in the  underground community, or you can be a freelancer, wandring around and  doing what you want.

 This is a freeform roleplay where you are expected to make arcs for your  character. Arcs are events and things you want your character to do  over a set time.​ 

 Rules:

 1. No godmodding! Outside the dreams, you are just a normal person. You  might be smart, or you might be strong, but remember that this is the  real world, so guns will kill you, knives will kill you, even somenes  fists might kill you. In the dreams, follow the rules of the movie. If  you want to know anything about the movie, google "inception" or check  out the wiki .

 2. Please, for all that is good in the world, be original and creative,  at least to the best of your ability. I don't want someone that is  exactly like the people in the movie. This is a NON-canon RP, meaning  anything you see in the movie did not happen. So no making your  characters talk about it.

 3. You start out without any dream time. Meaning the first time your  character goes into a dream in this RP, is the first time in that  characters history.

 4. Please listen to the GM (me) and Co-GM's. If they tell you that your  character can't do something, they can't do that. If they tell you that  your character is dead, he is dead. Gotcha?
 I say "please" just to so that you understand that I want you to have  fun, but this is a rule, so if this happens for too long, you will be  banned from the RP. I don't think it will come to that, as most people I  have RPed with know to respect the GM. 

Have fun and stay active! 

 5. I might add more rules later, but the last rule for now is "Have fun!" ​


----------

